
AMD Renoir APUs Could Arrive with Zen 2 Cores and Vega 10 Graphics - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-renoir-apu-zen-2-vega-10-graphics,40145.html
======
beatgammit
I've been looking to get a new laptop. I am deciding between a cheaper
Thinkpad E series and the more expensive T series, but I don't really want to
pay extra for a laptop mediocre battery life and no second battery option, not
to mention some of the limitations on these early AMD Lenovo products. The 7nm
chip looked interesting because it would likely have better battery life for
the same or better performance, and having a graphics uplift would certainly
make waiting and getting a "better" laptop more compelling.

However, if it's going to get the essentially same graphics as current chips,
maybe I'll get the cheaper model now with an external battery pack and expect
to upgrade in 2-3 years when AMD/Lenovo fix some of the other issues (limited
memory clocks, no Thunderbolt, thermal caps, etc). And who knows, maybe
they'll have an 8-core option by then!

Have these kinds of "leaks" been reliable in the past?

